# My First Planted Tank - 10 Gallons



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

So this is currently my very first planted tank I've attempt. I did a lot of studying and reading before I delved into planted tanks, and I think it really paid off. It is currently 3 weeks old and it sure has been a fun experience so far. The aquascape is an AGA inspired rendition from the 2010 AGA contest.

Tank setup is a 10 gallon with:
2x23 W CFL clamp lamps
1x2L Bottle DIY CO2 w/ nana glass diffuser
Eco Complete Substrate w/ root tabs
Aquaclear Mini and Jager 50W heater

Plants:
Rotala rotundifolia
R. wallichii
R. nanjenshan - trimmed 1 day ago
Downoi
Glosso
Dwarf Hairgrass
Hydroctyle verticillata

Fauna:
6 CPDs and 10 RCS

So the first 3 weeks I only dosed excel and had no problems with growth. I added a DIY CO2 setup just 1 day ago to see how this will go. So far I haven't experienced any breakout of algae yet within the first 3 weeks. Only trouble I had was actually a breakout of detritus worms on my second week after a W/C. There were literally 100s-1000s floating everywhere in the water column. I barely see them now after the 2nd week was over and since I added my CPDs.

I don't really have a good camera nor am I a pro photographer. The colours are a bit washed out, but still good.

So here we go a load of pictures:

Front View

















Left Side

















Right Side

















Light Setup, DIY Glass Lid and CO2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank. Especially for a first time attempt.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very impressive. If I may suggest, put the thermometer and the heater behind the wood so it's not visible when viewed head on. I really like the Rotala wallichii. I had not been able to keep it before but my 20 gallon setup was flawed. Where did you get yours? I think I will swap my A. reineckii with some.


----------



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.



> I really like the Rotala wallichii. I had not been able to keep it before but my 20 gallon setup was flawed. Where did you get yours? I think I will swap my A. reineckii with some.


All my flora and fauna were purchased from Patrick. When I got my plants, the stem plants were still small plantlets. The wallichii was short with short, green leaves. I don't know if you can tell from the last picture, but the base of the wallichii is greener and shorter than the mid and top sections, but it has grown in nicely. For me, my wallichii is an orange/pinkish colour, and the tips will change from time to time from red, green, orange and yellow.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Very beautiful tank, especially for your first planted  The placement of the wood is a tad odd, maybe its just me


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

that's really impressive for diy co2.. you should consider getting pressurized


----------



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

ilam said:


> that's really impressive for diy co2.. you should consider getting pressurized


Actually, this is from only dosing Seachem excel. I just added the DIY CO2 a day ago to see if it makes any difference. One day I'll make the the leap to pressurized, but I this is good for now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Khai said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> All my flora and fauna were purchased from Patrick. When I got my plants, the stem plants were still small plantlets. The wallichii was short with short, green leaves. I don't know if you can tell from the last picture, but the base of the wallichii is greener and shorter than the mid and top sections, but it has grown in nicely. For me, my wallichii is an orange/pinkish colour, and the tips will change from time to time from red, green, orange and yellow.





Khai said:


> Actually, this is from only dosing Seachem excel. I just added the DIY CO2 a day ago to see if it makes any difference. One day I'll make the the leap to pressurized, but I this is good for now.


So they're the cell cultured ones. Very nice. The problem I had was melting, but the ones I got were from a LFS which won't be named here. I'll have to try some from Patrick. Might put my A. reineckii up for sale.

That's very impressive using Excel. I've never tried delicate plants with Excel, but IMO, for smaller tanks, it's easier to use Excel than DIY CO2 (actually in all instances) as the CO2 fluctuation from the yeast always eventually lead to algae problems.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i love planetd tanks good job


----------

